

Apache losing marketshare to IIS - aioprisan
http://www.eweek.com/blogs/upfront/open-source-apache-web-server-hits-ignominious-milestone.html/

======
rbanffy
If you pay attention to the graph, you'll see Apache and IIS's lines mirror
each other since very long ago. The probable cause is large domain parking
sites that switch between IIS and Apache depending on what kind of incentive
Microsoft provides.

Active sites and busiest sites tell a different story of Apache losing space
to nginx.

